# Newbie TTC #1



## kt449

Hi!

I'm very new here - my friend recommended this site to me.

My husband and I have been "officially" TTC for 9 mos now, but really we weren't preventing anything for a long time before then.

In November we started the process with a Fertility practice. We've gone through all our initial tests but my husband has to do some additional tests and see a urologist now.

I think we are both very anxious at this point because it seems to be an indication that something is wrong. 

I'm just hoping to read through to find some examples of what might come next for us, and what to expect. How do you cope with the anxiety? It's hard to think about much else.

Hoping to learn a lot and hopefully be able to offer the same to others.

Just wanted to say Hi! :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck with TTC! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump

Good luck TTC

<3


----------

